# Finally a fish in Blackwater Bay



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, I was about to give for the day since it's super bowl sunday and all. I worked the north side of the bay all morning without any luck. I decided to try on more spot in about 18 feet of water. I dropped anchor and threw a shrimp on the bottom and worked a DOA with myother pole. I had a couple tail strikes on the DOA but no fish. I was about ready to give up when my Shrimp got nailed. I about jumped out of my kayak with excitement. I ended up catching this 26 inch red. I'm happy my dry streak is over.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Congrat's Chaps, you finally got the skunk of your Yak. So hopefully it'll be catching from here on out.:clap


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job John. Hopefully the weather will start behaving itself and the fish will know what they are supposed to be doing this time of year.



Thanks for the report,

Alex


----------

